# Homer simpson is a genius.



## Parity (Dec 4, 2009)

[youtube]At2G2nbMyuc&feature=rec-r2-2r-8-HM[/youtube]

Has anyone ever seen this?Rather neat.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

4 move solutions. Can't question that.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 4, 2009)

Parity said:


> Has anyone ever seen this?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=200708#post200708


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes we all have seen it. He broke the 3x3 speed record, the relay record, and the BLD record all while chuckling listening to a guy make a word pun.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 4, 2009)

Edward said:


> Yes we all have seen it. He broke the 3x3 speed record, the relay record, and the BLD record all while chuckling listening to a guy make a word pun.



and the fewest move record.


----------



## reghrhre (Dec 4, 2009)

I've seen it. He's peeling the stickers really fast.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2009)

If the cubes were scrambled so badly, I think I could do that too


----------



## cpt.Justice (Dec 4, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever seen this?
> ...



I love how that thread also contains a link to a previous thread with the video.
This is epic toast.


----------



## spdqbr (Dec 4, 2009)

Crayon Brain is one of the best episodes of all time... all time. </kanye>


----------



## Edmund (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah there was already a thread. The Simpsons is like the best show ever! Let's turn this into an "I Love The Simpsons" thread


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

He obviously used Dan Brown's method. Or maybe it was Will Smith's...


----------

